# Smoke Tube



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I could'nt get it done with the bow although I had a lot of fun and passed on a couple smallish deer,The ole smoke tube came through when I called on her.
Got a guy to relive me at work at 4am saturday so I could get to my spot in isle of wright co. in time to let everything settle down by shooting light. I walked through through my path with my triple x flame thrower light to get to my stand,climbed up in my summit stand got settled in and cut out the light and boy was it DARK! I looked up and was under a canopy of the most brillant amazing stars.(Who says theres not a God)Had 2 momma does and their fawns come under my stand eating acorns(or is it pronounced ackerns).Had a staring contest with the big girl for 5 minuets at least.They hung around for a 1/2 hour before easing out into a 2 year old cut over.
Well about 30 minuets later I saw this doe streached out just hitting the high spots with this buck hot on her tracks.He had his nose about 12 inches from her you know what.They made a long sweeping turn past me at about 100 yards and I bleated with my mouth.He kept going, I bleated again really loud and he stoped just like they do on t.v. turned his head toward me and I squoze the trigger.He took to running to his left and was getting lower and lower to the ground with each step.He went about 30 yards and piled up.I got to admit there was a little ground shrinkage but not much.He was an 8 point 19" wide and 12"tall with good mass.That doe knew I was in the tree and had a gun, she wanted me to get him off of her so I helped her out. I wish I knew how to put pics on this site,can some one instruct me.


----------



## Predator (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful, isn't it? It's not the killing, it's the hunting. Glad to know you helped that doe out.

To post a picture: 
1. Go to photobucket.com and create an account if you don't already have one.
2. Upload the picture to the account. It will tell you how to do it. 
3. Click on the little window labeled Direct Link below the photo you just uploaded. A little sign will pop up and say Copied. 
4. Click with the right mouse button (not the one you usually use.) A window will appear. Scroll down to Copy and click on it with the left mouse button (the one you usually use.)


Now go back to the thread where you want to post the picture. 
5. In the box where you are posting to the thread, type this: 
6. click with the right mouse button, scroll down and select Paste
7. type this 

you should now have an img in brackets[] followed by and address that begins with http:// then /img in brackets again. 
Now, click the Preview Post button at the bottom of your thread post page. Your picture should appear in the post where you wanted it. If not, go back and try the steps again.

Looking forward to seeing the picture.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

post a pic already! Congrats on the harvest


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. This year is a wash for me. It's a shame to. I love BP huntin.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*smoke tube pic*

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_0262.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_0262.jpg" border="0" alt="Opening Day Smoke Tube08"></a>
well here goes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice buck there. Like I said I LOVE black powder huntin. I have a TC Hawken, Renegade and Thunder Hawk and love all three.


----------

